# Need another reason to hate Damsels?



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Study shows Damsels actually destroying corals in Reefs



> The unique damselfish practice of cultivating their favourite type of algae on coral reefs contributes to an increase in coral disease, Australian researchers have found.


http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2014/06/25/4031915.htm


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah. Evolution. Corals will adapt, like Damsels.

Nothing compared to dynamite fishing and sodium cyanide.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I love damsels!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Had them once but never again
Very territorial and very agressive - who needs that ?


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I love damsels. Intelligent, intense colours, hardy, active swimmers and they never ever bother any of my corals.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol I have four different ones in my frag tank...lil' buggers are mean -they go after my hands and like to flip the frag plugs that I just put down.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

fury165 said:


> Lol I have four different ones in my frag tank...lil' buggers are mean -they go after my hands and like to flip the frag plugs that I just put down.


Yes, this happens to me too, they are nice fish but can be very naughty. They do not bother my corals but cannot introduce new fish to the tank.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Sandeep said:


> I love damsels. Intelligent, intense colours, hardy, active swimmers and they never ever bother any of my corals.


I totally agree I love these guys I have a pair for 2 years and they are calm and colourfull but I know others can be mean.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Every fish can be mean. All saltwater fish are territorial. 
My clownfish will not let me get the hand in the tank, my tang doesn't like new fish. On the other hand, green chromis are shy and quiet. 
Damsels are fish with personality, actually, all saltwater fish have a strong personality. Don't hate them for this, love them for they are not dumb and stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

They are a natural part of the ecosystem in which they have evolved. Even when species are introduced (not native) nature always finds a way. Lion fish are a good example. 

If you try and think of something in nature that doesn't have a place you'll have a hard time. Everything in nature has a place. Either as food or to eat. The only thing that doesn't seem to belong on this planet is us. We are a parasite and disease on this planet. Destroy everything in our paths. This little fish is the least of this planets concerns. 

And this isn't directed at you. Just a general opinion for anyone who cares to read. 

Thanks for the post . Learning is always fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Easy there boys - perhaps my title was a bit glib, but the purpose of my post was to point out an interesting fact, not to weigh in on how cute they are.

We often hear of man made threats to reefs like unethical fishing practices (commercial and hobby), nutrient runoff, sedimentation, global warming, and pollution. Those items get every one up in arms, rightly so. Personally I don't come across much about "natural" threats to reef ecosystems...it just doesn't seem sexy for the eco-warriors.

They are there though - one that comes to mind is that the Crown of Thorns Starfish have been responsible for over 42% of all coral loss in the Great Barrier Reef for the past few decades (mind you the reason for their population explosion has been degradation of the water around the GBR). Researchers have only just found an effective method to cull the animals - 250,000 and counting. 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-...n-2502c000-crown-of-thorns-starfish-o/5403600

Another case would be Pterois volitans and P. miles Lion Fish are now on the hit list in the US and many Caribbean nations as they are deemed an invasive species threatening the regional coral reef ecosystems. They are beautiful, but unfortunately without natural checks and balances nature will run amok.

JM2C


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> And this isn't directed at you. Just a general opinion for anyone who cares to read.
> 
> Thanks for the post . Learning is always fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offence taken, glad you got something from the article - I love learning about this sort of stuff...


----------

